# Cross-country walk promoting goat packing



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Hello everyone!

So here's the plan in a nutshell.

Two of us and our two packers will walk across America next summer, raising awareness about pack goat use and promoting their entry on national and state lands.

We would like to attend recreation conferences and the like, as we feel education about packing is paramount to informed regulatory decisions.

That's the short of it. 

I am looking for good ideas on how/who to promote to and places/events we can attend.

Also, if anyone is interested in supporting us, we are looking to network with other goat people and are lining up places we can camp at along the way. If you want to walk with us as we go by, we'd love the company! We will also have a fundme.com site and Facebook and blog sites soon of our bios and whatnot.

Thanks for any and all input,
Adrienne


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Sounds neat. I would look for small festivals. Good luck!


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

That is awesome! Though you'd need a massive support network for such an en devour! But it is definitely do-able and incredible!

Reminds me of Wrigley the goat who (sorta) walked from Arizona to Chicago. He rode in a cart when he got tired. But your pack goats will be going the whole way, since I am sure they will be older and much stronger than Wrigley!


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Awesome guys. I'm an out and about guy on and off and would be down to meet up and camp or walk together. I have a dog but he wouldn't mind your goats I'm sure. He's a road dog and has been around other critters and lots of chickens. I plan to do this when I can finally commit myself to the just walking thing, instead of driving and hitching and trains. Camp sites are easier to find on foot I think. If you've never slept urban or stealth camp I'd recommend going out a bit and doing it. Can take some getting used to sleeping near busy roads or near people and urban settings


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

Hey wordman!
Thanks for the advise and willingness to walk with us!
We are quite skilled at guerilla camping, I think that makes this dream so much more comfortable! Walking is easy...
Main concern is goat acceptance, I really don't know how much flack we're going to get with our boys...


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Haha yes. Yuppies will think your homeless and give ya crap and cops, good out ways bad on the road though. I've had some stellar times just walking for days and getting some where completey on your own is nice.I'm going to follow this religiously- if I was religious.and im curious you said about goats on a gondola what does that imply?


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

And hello on this forum too, Wordman!
So I have to elaborate on the gondola. It was one that a ski-resort would use, but ours was for a vista... Then we were made to walk around the gift shop too!!

And thank you for wanting to follow the Trip! (pun intended!) Right now, it is a mission. But as life always seems to do, we have to get some details straitened out before then.... and we are planning our Long Trail hike this fall, so that on our minds. Hopefully, while out on that walk, we'll get inspiration for this next one!

Where I'm going with this is, our updating on the cross-country endeavor might be pretty intermittent for a while.... But we'll be thinking about it until it happens, so we're definitely not closed to discussion!!


----------



## Wordman (Jan 9, 2013)

Good luck on your current trip then. I am from PA and will be tramping around North PA and possibly further north next week or so. Gotta love the NE


----------



## foxhollow (May 5, 2013)

What an adventure! If you find yourself in Massachusetts I would love to meet up and see the crew! 
We are in Western Massachusetts (Berkshires) and there are many folks open to everything about goats and learning what they are all about. I take my 4 month old kids to the farmer's market on Saturdays in Otis, MA and people love petting, feeding and asking questions. There are tons of campsites in the area and lots of farms willing to put you up for a night. 

Please keep us updated via The Goat Spot!


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

foxhollow said:


> What an adventure! If you find yourself in Massachusetts I would love to meet up and see the crew!
> We are in Western Massachusetts (Berkshires) and there are many folks open to everything about goats and learning what they are all about. I take my 4 month old kids to the farmer's market on Saturdays in Otis, MA and people love petting, feeding and asking questions. There are tons of campsites in the area and lots of farms willing to put you up for a night.
> 
> Please keep us updated via The Goat Spot!


Hi Foxhollow!
Thank you for the offer, and interest and we would love to come through and give a presentation on goat-packing and ownership and leave no trace goat camping! 
We shall keep the offer in mind! Don't be surprised if you hear from us in the future!
Thanks again


----------



## ariella42 (May 22, 2014)

I'm into dairy goats, but I love the idea of goat packing. We're locating in Brevard, NC, which is near Asheville. I think there are a lot of people in this area who would love to get into something like goat packing if they knew about it. Let me know if you decide to come around here.


----------



## MaAdMtns (Oct 4, 2013)

ariella42 said:


> I'm into dairy goats, but I love the idea of goat packing. We're locating in Brevard, NC, which is near Asheville. I think there are a lot of people in this area who would love to get into something like goat packing if they knew about it. Let me know if you decide to come around here.


Hi Ariella!
Good to know there's goat loving people down there too!
We will certainly let you know if we head down that way!
Thanks!


----------

